# backfeed



## derekdawg (Sep 21, 2012)

im in Ga. i am new at this so forgive me!!!!--a customer called and said the insp. said they needed backfeed tap or trap installed in breaker box at main breaker-----what is this???? never heard of it----atleast not by that name-----anybody know?????


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Lockdown kit for backfed breaker maybe?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Do they have a portable generator and the inspector wants a main breaker interlock instead of backfeeding on a 2-pole breaker?


----------



## derekdawg (Sep 21, 2012)

no generator


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

You must have a MLO panel where the DP CB is used as a means of disconnect. 

408.36 (D)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*.*

http://www.interlockkit.com/


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

derekdawg said:


> no generator


Are you saying there is no generator or no I'm talking about a generator??


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...main breaker inter-lock....About $150ish for the kit..:thumbsup:..you'll need the correct panel info size model ect. some drilling 2 screws...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Cletis said:


> http://www.interlockkit.com/


Nice


----------



## cicirich (Apr 8, 2011)

Quick question about backfeeding a panel using interlock kit. How is it that neutral doesn't backfeed back to utility when generator is on and both neutrals are landed on neutral bar?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

cicirich said:


> Quick question about backfeeding a panel using interlock kit. How is it that neutral doesn't backfeed back to utility when generator is on and both neutrals are landed on neutral bar?


Where is the current path for a back feed if there is only one conductor? A circuit (backfeed) needs at least two conductors.


----------

